# Autosmart samples



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there any Autosmart products that people would like samples of?

if there is decent intrest in a product i could get it and split it up.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

im after some tardis and g101 and some smartwheels and im surei could think of a few more bits


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

robsonavant said:


> im after some tardis and g101 and some smartwheels and im surei could think of a few more bits


pm'd buddy


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd really like to try some tardis also.


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

tardis for me also


----------



## stevee (Sep 17, 2008)

Tardis and G101, please?


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

stevee said:


> Tardis and G101, please?


Same for me please


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i'd be up for anything pretty much, g101, smart wheels, finish, preptone, bio brisk, glass clear, glass glow, silver screen, autofresh


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

just thought, somthing to lube up door hinges would be nice


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> just thought, somthing to lube up door hinges would be nice


Get a tin of white spray grease, should only cost you a couple of quid off of ebay:thumb:


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

chainwax fella


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im after a litre of tardis and the same of smartwheels to try please
steve


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

I would like to try some tardis, what else are u able to supply?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> im after a litre of tardis and the same of smartwheels to try please
> steve


i think due to the new rules samples are gonna have to be very small from now on. really dont think a litre is going to be allowed


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Any update on this yet matey???


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in AS finish, Highstlyle and Tardis.


----------



## Blue11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Tardis for me please as well 

Blue11


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Tardis and G101 to try for me pls

SPECKS


----------



## Blue11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can i Have some Tardis as well please

Blue11


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a wee sample of TARDIS. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

tardis is great :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gsr (Mar 20, 2009)

tardis for me too!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Tardis and G101 here too please :thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

i have 500ml of tardis and 483ml (due to weight) of G101.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I put my name down for some Tardis please? Would love to give it a go.


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

dan cup: I would like to buy both tardis and g101 I can't send pm yet as I haven't posted 10 times. please could you email me. many thanks


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

n80krr said:


> dan cup: I would like to buy both tardis and g101 I can't send pm yet as I haven't posted 10 times. please could you email me. many thanks


im assuming i can pm you, if so you should have one, i dont have your email you see:thumb:


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Tardis and G101 also please


----------



## spooner (Apr 18, 2009)

yea mate some brisk would be nice.you will have to e-mail me,no pm yet


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

spooner said:


> yea mate some brisk would be nice.you will have to e-mail me,no pm yet


sorry mate only got Tardis and G101 at the min


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Tardis and G101 please mate.


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Stevie---Boy said:


> Tardis and G101 please mate.


:thumb::wave::buffer:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

oo oo - i'd really like to get hold of some tardis !!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Autosmart Tardis info

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/tardis.pdf

cause im sure some dont know how strong this stuff is...


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

250ml G101 would be great


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

recieved saturday and used about 5 minutes later. thanks dan


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Arrived today. Thanks - but which one is which?

One is a clear liquid and black cap on the bottle; the other is a green/yellow liquid, white cap on bottle. No labels or writing on bottles 

Also, are they used neat or diluted?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

clear is probably tardis it stinks g101 should bee the other i havnt used it so im not 100% sure.


----------



## Mad Buddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Mate

Could i have a sample of tardis and G101


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

parish said:


> Arrived today. Thanks - but which one is which?
> 
> One is a clear liquid and black cap on the bottle; the other is a green/yellow liquid, white cap on bottle. No labels or writing on bottles
> 
> Also, are they used neat or diluted?


Tardis - clear liquid

Overview: what the bottle says


Tardis heavy duty tar and glue remover Removes tar, adhesives and hydrocarbon wax
 
 Highly effective fast acting formulation emulsifies with water for easy rinsing
 
 Also highly affective on grease and oil so can be used as engine or plant degreaser.

 Ensure surface is dry, spray, brush or wipe on. Agitate and then rinse with water

can be diluted but i just use it neat

G101 - yellow liquid

Overview: what the bottle says


Advanced solvent free formula cleaners quickly and safely
 Highly effective of oil, grease, soot, brake dust and ink
 Safe on paintwork, rubber, plastic, glass, fabric and vinyl
 Removes polymer coatings from paintwork and floors
Dilution ratios


Degreasing Hot 1:20 cold 1:8
 General cleaning Hot 1:50 cold 1:30
 Bug or ink removal, Wheel cleaning and polymal removal 1:5
Use for cleaning


Works tops
 Floors
 Door shuts
 Wheel cleaning
 Painted surfaces
 Under bonnet areas
 Plant and manufacturing equipment

Apply by spray, mop, sponge or brush. Allow to dwell. Agitate if necessary and rinse with water.


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

how much are the samples?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

uk_ said:


> how much are the samples?


Tardis is £8 500ml

G101 is £7.50 approx 483ml (due to weight and keeping it under royal mail's 500gram)

Price change below


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like a sample of the Tardis please.:thumb:




.


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Got mine today. Many thanks......

SPECKS


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Right ive had a review in price as ive just aquired some bargain jiffy bags and ive had a rebate on the bottles i ordered which were very late being sent out.  

Tardis £7 per 500ml

G101 £6.50 per 483ml


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Dan_cup said:


> Right ive had a review in price as ive just aquired some bargain jiffy bags and ive had a rebate on the bottles i ordered which were very late being sent out.
> 
> Tardis £7 per 500ml
> 
> G101 £6.50 per 483ml


 Hi I have read about G101 being used in various details on here, but exactly is it?
Thanks RobA3


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> Hi I have read about G101 being used in various details on here, but exactly is it?
> Thanks RobA3


Hi, its basically an all purpose cleaner, it had many uses.

G101 - yellow liquid

Overview: what the bottle says

* Advanced solvent free formula cleaners quickly and safely
* Highly effective of oil, grease, soot, brake dust and ink
* Safe on paintwork, rubber, plastic, glass, fabric and vinyl
* Removes polymer coatings from paintwork and floors

Dilution ratios

* Degreasing Hot 1:20 cold 1:8
* General cleaning Hot 1:50 cold 1:30
* Bug or ink removal, Wheel cleaning and polymal removal 1:5

Use for cleaning

* Works tops
* Floors
* Door shuts
* Wheel cleaning
* Painted surfaces
* Under bonnet areas
* Plant and manufacturing equipment


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Oooops


----------



## S4V4GE (May 1, 2009)

Taedis please paypal?

Chris


----------



## dubmike (Jan 26, 2009)

Could i have a sample of both please?

As above is paypal ok?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

S4V4GE said:


> Taedis please paypal?
> 
> Chris





dubmike said:


> Could i have a sample of both please?
> 
> As above is paypal ok?


yes fine thanks.

pm's with paypal to foolw

thank you.:wave:


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have a sample of the Tardis please mate.


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

G101 Please, if the postagecosts to Finland aren't big. Like 10 to 15 £


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Omnic said:


> G101 Please, if the postagecosts to Finland aren't big. Like 10 to 15 £


ill find out for you mate.

£8.50 total, its about £2 extra for air mail


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Dan_cup said:


> ill find out for you mate.
> 
> £8.50 total, its about £2 extra for air mail


Yes, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## olliewray (May 13, 2009)

sample of tadis for me mateyl.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 14, 2008)

How much is the shipping to Sweden for two G101 bottles?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

olliewray said:


> sample of tadis for me mateyl.





Tantrum said:


> How much is the shipping to Sweden for two G101 bottles?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


pm'd you both

2 bottles to sweden is £6.07 :wave:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Could I have both a tardis and G101 please?


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

Could i have a sample of both G101 and Tardis, also do you have a specific degreaser for door shuts etc, or will G101 be up to the job?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

mrcism said:


> Could i have a sample of both G101 and Tardis, also do you have a specific degreaser for door shuts etc, or will G101 be up to the job?


will pm you the details

G101 will be fine, its what i use.


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Could I have samples of G101 and Tardis please.


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Got my sample today! Thanks Dan :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Omnic said:


> Got my sample today! Thanks Dan :thumb: :wave:


spot on matey!! have fun!


----------



## Wild Woods (Apr 5, 2008)

Could I have samples of G101 and Tardis please.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Im whacking these out on ebay too. 1l of tardis, g101 or smartwheels for £11 buy it now or best offer plus postage. 500ml go for £6.50 buy it now or best offer.


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Im whacking these out on ebay too. 1l of tardis, g101 or smartwheels for £11 buy it now or best offer plus postage. 500ml go for £6.50 buy it now or best offer.


Hello:tumbleweed:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

being new, are the free samples? I am keen on trying tardis as never used such a prduct before.


----------



## Wild Woods (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dan. I'm still interested in the Tardis and G101 but can't read your PM until I have enough posts (this one should be enough)


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Dan_cup said:


> Hello:tumbleweed:


And what?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> And what?


are you unable to start your own thread?

are you dcsvaletingdetailingsupplys on ebay?

maybe its just me and im tired coz its 4am but i wouldnt be finding other people selling simliar product and then hijacking their thread


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> being new, are the free samples? I am keen on trying tardis as never used such a prduct before.


hello, im doing tardis @ £7 for 500ml delivered:thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> Hi Dan. I'm still interested in the Tardis and G101 but can't read your PM until I have enough posts (this one should be enough)


no problem replied to your PM with payment details.

thank you


----------



## Wild Woods (Apr 5, 2008)

Dan_cup said:


> no problem replied to your PM with payment details.
> 
> thank you


Payment sent.

Cheers:thumb:

WW


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

cheers dan, can you pm me payment details and while your at it any other bargains like that!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> cheers dan, can you pm me payment details and while your at it any other bargains like that!


pm on its way:thumb:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

replied!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Cardiff R33 said:


> replied!


will send it out this morning Ben.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Could I get some tardis and G101 aswell please?

Cheers


----------



## Wild Woods (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Dan, got the samples today.

Cheers:thumb:

WW


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Tardis and g101 ide like to try


G


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

SuperTrooper said:


> Tardis and g101 ide like to try
> 
> G


pm on its way matey:wave:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Dan



Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8NK32511RD513864M) :thumb:

Cheers!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Deeg said:


> Dan
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8NK32511RD513864M) :thumb:
> 
> Cheers!


posted at lunch time mate

thanks:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers mate

Arrived today!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Deeg said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Arrived today!:thumb::thumb:


nice one :thumb::wave:


----------



## fabiavrs200bhp (Apr 20, 2009)

i will take anything going mate if there is any left?


----------



## jaff87 (Aug 11, 2008)

i'd love to try some G101, and some tadis, used to use it when i worked for a mobile valeter in my teens (as in 13 or 14) products were good but probably never used it right (wrong dilution etc). would love to try them now i have half a clue lol.


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

jaff87 said:


> i'd love to try some G101, and some tadis, used to use it when i worked for a mobile valeter in my teens (as in 13 or 14) products were good but probably never used it right (wrong dilution etc). would love to try them now i have half a clue lol.


good man, pm on its way


----------



## X5_Sport (May 21, 2009)

I would also like to try out some Tardis and G101 please


----------



## Crazy American (May 9, 2009)

I would love to try some tardis and g101, however I am in the States. So I would be glad to cover the shipping cost


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

X5_Sport said:


> I would also like to try out some Tardis and G101 please


will pm with details fella:thumb:



Crazy American said:


> I would love to try some tardis and g101, however I am in the States. So I would be glad to cover the shipping cost


no problems ill have a look on post website for price and pm you details:wave:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers Dan, mine arrived the other day.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

could i try some tardis and some g101 please sir

carlos..


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

could i also try some tardis and g101 please?


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

as above tardis and g101


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

carlpcross said:


> could i try some tardis and some g101 please sir
> 
> carlos..





bigup said:


> could i also try some tardis and g101 please?





Whitty_1811_d said:


> as above tardis and g101


pm's sent gents, thanks


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

just a bump if you like as there are quite a few pages to look back on that i have Tardis and G101

Tardis 500ml = £7 delivered
G101 473ml = £6.50 delivered (473ml as it weighs more than tardis and goes over the royal mail 500gram limit)


----------



## jaff87 (Aug 11, 2008)

money sent dan, i'll e-mail you the address, since i'm not allowed to pm yet?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

jaff87 said:


> money sent dan, i'll e-mail you the address, since i'm not allowed to pm yet?


sorted no problem


----------



## X5_Sport (May 21, 2009)

Recieved my samples today, thanks a lot mate


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

just recieved my g101 and tardis ta! :thumb:

i need to do 2 jobs,
1) need to remove some sticky glue on my painted dash?
2) strip the layer of carnuba wax on the bodywork?

any advice on which product to use, dilution rates and technique would be muchly appreciated.

carlos..


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

carlpcross said:


> just recieved my g101 and tardis ta! :thumb:
> 
> i need to do 2 jobs,
> 1) need to remove some sticky glue on my painted dash?
> ...


no problems carl thanks

maybe some of the pros will know better but when im strip back wax etc i will just use the claying stage for this as you know it will remove contamination also.

id imagine G101 @ 5:1 through a foam lance would remove the wax, i tend to just use it for door shuts, engines bays and wheel tbh.

the dash is just like the body work you say? if so i would wet a mf with some tardis and soak the area first then go back over lightly rubbing. thats just my opinion with out seeing said section.

:wave:


----------



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

what kind of bottle does the tardis come in, can a chemical sprayer be attched?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Waz said:


> what kind of bottle does the tardis come in, can a chemical sprayer be attched?


Hello mate sorry for delay in replying just got back from mallorca.

the bottle is compatible with with spray head, pretty sure they are same as the serious performance ones.


----------



## barneyblue (Mar 29, 2009)

Could i get a sample of tardis please

Cheers

Barney


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

barneyblue said:


> Could i get a sample of tardis please
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Barney


yea no problem barney, will pm my details

:wave:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

bump :wave:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I know it's a bit late in the day, but can i get G101/Tardis samps too please?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> I know it's a bit late in the day, but can i get G101/Tardis samps too please?


yea no probs, still got a bit left

pm to follow:wave:


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

Dan_cup said:


> yea no probs, still got a bit left
> 
> pm to follow:wave:


Same as above really mate. If you have any left I would be more than gratefull for a couple of samples.


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> I know it's a bit late in the day, but can i get G101/Tardis samps too please?


Sent today matey


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

GTste said:


> Same as above really mate. If you have any left I would be more than gratefull for a couple of samples.


no problems will PM you now.:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Samps arrived today thanks, and got the instructions too.
Tardis smells a bit on the strong side doesn't it??!!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldnt mine some Tardis if its available? 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> Samps arrived today thanks, and got the instructions too.
> Tardis smells a bit on the strong side doesn't it??!!


good to hear Alex.

yea its good gear, used it on an Audi A6 that was peppered in tar last week, tar just runs off!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Pandy said:


> I wouldnt mine some Tardis if its available?
> 
> Cheers
> Andy


pm on its way Andy, thanks


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome stuff, have replied to your PM

Andy


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

just a quick bump up as there are quite a few pages to look back on that i have Tardis and G101

Tardis 500ml = £7 delivered
G101 473ml = £6.50 delivered (473ml as it weighs more than tardis and goes over the royal mail 500gram limit)


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

I will have some Tardis please mate


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #74U2886128777243P)

Rob


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Any idea when i should expect this mate?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Pandy said:


> Any idea when i should expect this mate?


Hey Andy,

As mentioned in the PM i was waiting for bottles to come. they came this afternoon and i getting yours posted out 1st class in the morning.:thumb:

Sorry for the delay but it was out of my hands as i ordered bottles last wed :doublesho


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Robmgti said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #74U2886128777243P)
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob.


----------

